# Using a buffer to seal ceramic and grout?



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok Im out of my normal trade by a long shot but with all the snow Im doing some indoor work for my parents........after 5 years of bugging me to LoL this week its been a batroom reno and tile in the kitchen and bath. Next is 2000 sq ft of oak to sand and re-finish

Ok so i have the tile down and grouted and am ready to seal it. Its that .88 stuff from lowes the tiles are sealed but I was told by a fella to seal the entire floor a couple times for the best protection from stains and water. He also said it would be easier for them to keep clean 

So what i see says to apply the seeler with a pump up sprayer bottle and soaked rag. after it hazes buff with a rag. I have real bad tendonitis so I was thinking of a new microfiber bonnet on the random orbital waxing thing I have for the trucks. Any thoughts? or suggestions

Thanks


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

:w00tude your thinking way too much! Just wipe up the excess sealer..... You should have probably used an epoxy or urethane grout if you were that worried about stains. And I'm not sure after 2 applications of sealer how much more would penetrate anyways.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

And, you only need to seal the grout, not the tiles.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Ceramic tile doesn't need to be sealed.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You've just learned a valuable lesson. Maybe next time you'll ask advice from pros and not big box store associates BEFORE you start your project.

Pour some sealer in a bowl and use one of those foam paint brushes so you have a nice clean tip/edge to keep the sealer on the grout. Wipe any sealer that gets on the tile immediately and you won't have any issues with haze.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

The fella who was telling me about sealing the entire floor is a carpet layer I know. I know better then to talk to anyone working at a chain store......

He said it was like sealing concrete when it comes to ease of cleaning, my shop floor is sealed and is easy as can be to keep clean, my neighbors isnt and has stains and such and he cant keep it clean for nothing.

Guese i'll do a test patch where the vanity goese.....


thanks fo r the replys


----------



## SignatureTile (May 9, 2009)

Though the tiles do not require sealing, you will usually find that if you just seal the grout lines (unless you are are very careful and using a tiny brush) you will have stripes around the perimeters of the tiles. It will be very noticeable in the right light or certian angles. It's always best to seal the entire area and wipe it up well. Letting it sit till it hazes is asking for problems.


----------



## Kyras (Jan 2, 2010)

Also, if the sealer flows well, you can use a mustard bottle (the dial top adjusts flow) and run it along the joints at the right speed to do the job. You could add a small brush to the front depending on the sealer/joint size.


----------

